# just orderd a p22 green one??



## rcfreek (Oct 30, 2007)

i held one at the local gun store and fell in love with the way it felt,i have small hands? i just want it to shoot at my dads farm when i go there for fun,and cheep to shoot,i hope it works good and then when i get my ccw permit in a few weeks ill get somthing a little bigger for carry?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

hope you love yours as much as i do mine
mine fits in my pocket of my relaxed fit wranglers
thinking about the walther PPS because it is the same size for pocket carry


----------



## rcfreek (Oct 30, 2007)

wel li got her today and put a few round in her,so far its doing good i guss,it dosent eject all everytime and thats with the windchester bulk from wally and i have the remingtons ill try later today and see if its any different,it has alot of oil o the gun from the factory and after approx. 30rds u could see where the slide hits the frame ? ill keep u posted


----------



## rcfreek (Oct 30, 2007)

well i went out and shot a brick of thr cheap remington ammo threw the ol p22 today after i cleaned all the oil off it from the factory without any probs,may 2-3 miss fires,and thats it i keep feeding it the bullets all day and it worked great and its pretty accurate at 25yds? i laso thew some stingers in it and it really likes those!!!! also cut down some pine trees with the s&w 460 !!!!!! and a ar15 witch jammed after 20rds? had a blast and the p22 worked great,thought id share


----------



## johnincleveland (Oct 23, 2007)

*p22*

I just bought a P22 from Gander Mountain on Thanksgiving Day they had them for 249.00 and you get 20.00 in Gander cash for every 100.00 you spent that day. Gonna try it out this weekend.


----------

